# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro Thought Transmiter de Cornelius

## GIMMICK

Si alguien tiene la cartera en buen estado y la quiere vender que lo indique, estaría interesado en escuchar propuestas.

Un saludo. 

P.D.: No prometo nada, pues estoy valorando conseguirla por otros canales...

----------

